#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-03-08
<Debakan> Hola
<Debakan> alguien en linea?
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-03-12
<jud> the eagle and condor unite!
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2012-03-11
<eimerkno> hola , alguien podria ayudarme tengo un problema al formatear un USB
<eimerkno> adios
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2013-03-04
<TicoCR> Buenos dias/tardes
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2013-03-05
<ducuchu> hola :)
<ducuchu> supongo q.. siendo d CA ya me conocen
<ducuchu> pero soy de Guatemala
<ducuchu> queremos hacer un proyecto de traducción de Ubuntu a Kaqchiquel
<ducuchu> pero no se, si es algo muy grande
<ducuchu> y no se, si ustedes conocen a alguién q pudiera apoyarnos en el sentido de orientación para que el proyecto si se termine
<ducuchu> aca hya gente q ha tenido la experiencia d hacerlo pero han sido esfuerzos algo pequeños
<ducuchu> y necesitaría saber  como organizar ese proyecto d esa envergadura
<ducuchu> ideas? o algún contacto? :)
<elopio> ducuchu: han hablado con renata ávila?
<ducuchu> elopio: nop
<ducuchu> elopio: para que?
<elopio> ducuchu: le sugiero empezar por comentar el proyecto con Renata Ávila, de gt, y Carolina Flores de cr.
<elopio> no se bien qué han hecho ellas, pero sí las he oido hablar de traducciones.
<elopio> pueden tener sugerencias, o experiencias que les sirvan.
<ducuchu> elopio: y usted no conoce a nadie quién haya hecho traducciones de ubuntu?
<ducuchu> pq creo q carol usa debian
<elopio> sí, muchos.
<elopio> yo he hecho.
<ducuchu> elopio: y alguién q haya coordinado todo un proyecto d traducción?
<elopio> caro ha hecho también. Usa debian, pero las traducciones de ubuntu se combinan con las de debian.
<ducuchu> elopio: ok, le mandare un correo a Carol para ver si ella ha tenido experiencia en ese tema :)
<elopio> y estos son los coordinadores
<elopio> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-translations-coordinators/+members
<elopio> los puedo poner en contacto con david planella.
<ducuchu> elopio: pues si tu quieres, estaría bien
<ducuchu> yo más que todo quiero saber como q pasos serían los q hay q hacer
<ducuchu> una manera d sistematizar las cosas
<elopio> ducuchu: eso está en el wiki.
<ducuchu> pq nosotros no traduciriamos
<elopio> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase/StartingTeam
<ducuchu> elopio: q buenisimo link
<ducuchu> muchisimas gracias :3!
<ducuchu> elopio: entonces voy a leer el link q me mandaste y esperar q dice carol o renata al respecto
<ducuchu> si no, si t molestaría con q nos pongas en contacto con David
<ducuchu> :)
<ducuchu> elopio: gracias por toda tu ayuda :3
<elopio> no hay problema.
